# jellyfish



## PolishDeli (Jan 30, 2019)

Lots of cannonball jellyfish where I am.
Easy pickins with no regulations, no limits, and no takers.

Apparently, Cannonballs (Stomolophus meleagris ) are harvested in Georgia for export to east Asia where it’s common in soups and salads. Has anyone here tried to process fresh jellies?  

Only info I found on prepping a fresh catch is here:
http://www.spottedtail.com/blog/eating-cannonball-jellyfish-mosquito-lagoon/


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 30, 2019)

No....
But I watched a show about Japan's Jellyfish problem.
They were getting nets full of giant jellyfish at certain times of the year.
They took to chopping the hell out of them and washing them overboard.
Turns out, when they killed the Jellies, the Jellies release all of their eggs, and all of there sperms, and it compounded the problem exponentially.
Each killed Jellyfish released Millions of eggs which fertilized in the ocean and made tons more Jellyfishes.

Humans are going to bring about their own extinction by stupidity.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 30, 2019)

I've eaten jellyfish, both dried and rehydrated.
The only way I've ever seen jellyfish for sale was cut into thin strips and dried.

We use cannonball jellies here for bait.
Excellent bait for spadefish and spadefish are awesome eating.


----------



## weev (Jan 30, 2019)

I must live underneath a rock because I didnt know you could eat them


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 30, 2019)

Guess folks will eat just about anything. People think I am nuts for eating CHITLINS!!! i LIKE em better boiled than fried!!.


----------



## foamheart (Feb 4, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Guess folks will eat just about anything. People think I am nuts for eating CHITLINS!!! i LIKE em better boiled than fried!!.



Whats wrong with chitlin's? I stuff all my sausages into 'em.


----------

